# NEMA 3 LV Panel



## NorCalRuCKus (Sep 22, 2010)

Im taking over a job that another electrician has started at finish. On the first walk I noticed that he had all the coax and Cat 6 coming through the exterior wall through a 2 gang mud ring. This isn't exactly what Im used to.

Im having problems finding a NEMA 3 surface mount panel for this situation. Should I just cut a hole on the interior wall and just abandon the idea of it being on the outside like the previous electrician and homeowner discussed


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

NorCalRuCKus said:


> Im taking over a job that another electrician has started at finish. On the first walk I noticed that he had all the coax and Cat 6 coming through the exterior wall through a 2 gang mud ring. This isn't exactly what Im used to.
> 
> Im having problems finding a NEMA 3 surface mount panel for this situation. Should I just cut a hole on the interior wall and just abandon the idea of it being on the outside like the previous electrician and homeowner discussed


I'd go with your last option. I've never heard of an outdoor structured media center.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

NorCalRuCKus said:


> On the first walk I noticed that he had all the coax and Cat 6 coming through the exterior wall through a 2 gang mud ring. This isn't exactly what Im used to.


Is this stubbed out on the exterior for the connection to a demarc?


----------

